# [Umfrage] Wie viel W hat euer Netzteil?



## ATi-Maniac93 (4. Mai 2010)

Hey Community ,

wie viel W hat euer aktuelles Netzteil.....
Mal sehen wo sich der Wert einpendelt.

Wenn ihr ungerade Leistungen habt , wie z.b 625W, dann runded auf 650W
Ich fange mal an:

[X] 400W
Corsair CMPSU 400 (80+)


----------



## herethic (4. Mai 2010)

Da fehlt Sonstiges


[x]625W
Enermax Modu 82+ 625W


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (4. Mai 2010)

Runde dann doch einfach auf den höheren Wert , also bei dir 650W.
Eine Umfrage kann man komischerweise nach Release nicht bearbeiten.


----------



## herethic (4. Mai 2010)

Done .


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nen 700 Watt.Zwar nur nen Q9550 und ne gtx 260 aber man weiss ja nie wie man nachrüstet.


----------



## Shoocky (4. Mai 2010)

_> 850W [x]

Bin Coolermaster RealPower 1000 Watt nutzer und das mit vollster zufriedenheit!
_


----------



## herethic (4. Mai 2010)

Bei deinem Sys ist das aber ziemlich oversized...


----------



## Ahab (4. Mai 2010)

Corsair HX520W


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Mai 2010)

Im Arbeitsknecht:
[x] 850W

Corsair HX850


Stromsparen ist nur im Testsystem/LANsys angesagt mit einem 300Watt NT


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Mai 2010)

[x] 750W

Leider stehts nicht in der Auswahl deswegen hab ich bei 700 nen Kreuz gemacht.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Mai 2010)

1200w


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 1200w



Aber nur wenn du ein elektrisches Fahrad hast wo dein Rechner auf dem Gepäckträger montiert ist xD .


----------



## Sash (4. Mai 2010)

ich hab ein be quiet, also kein einziges W.. hmm..


----------



## herethic (4. Mai 2010)

Ich schätze mal das Teil beliefert seinen (Bier-)Kühlschrank...


----------



## True Monkey (4. Mai 2010)

Insgesamt ein wenig mehr 

SilverStone 1200
BQ 750
BQ 750
Tagan 800


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Insgesamt ein wenig mehr
> 
> SilverStone 1200
> BQ 750
> ...



Jetzt ist es raus Truemonkey ist leidenschaftlicher Elektrofahradfahrer .


----------



## D3N$0 (4. Mai 2010)

[x] 650W

Corsair TX650W und Corsair HX650W


----------



## Waldfee4890 (4. Mai 2010)

[x] Energon 750 W  (ich weiß, Billigteil)


----------



## guido13 (4. Mai 2010)

Tagan 600W!
PS: reicht locker!!!!!!


----------



## mattinator (4. Mai 2010)

[x] 700 W, be quiet! Straight  Power BQT E5-700W


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. Mai 2010)

[X] 450 watt Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P 7

gibt es aber leider auch nicht als Auswahlmöglichkeit, bzw. ein sonstiges fehlt....

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## kassi (5. Mai 2010)

[X] 400W

Ist eins von Compucase, ich hoffe es vergeht noch einiges an Zeit, bis das abschmiert


----------



## Torsley (5. Mai 2010)

[X] 550W beQuiet! Straight Power E7


----------



## ShortyLimits (5. Mai 2010)

580 watt Bequiet staright Power E7 CM


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Mai 2010)

520W - Cooler Master Real Power M520.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Mai 2010)

ohne die Option für 450W und 500W NTs ist die Umfrage nicht objektiv, da dies wohl mit der 55W Klasse die häufigste Watt Klasse sein dürfte. Auch wenn ich es jetzt schon erstaunlich finde wie Überdimensioniert viele unterwegs sind.


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

[x]400W von Corsair


----------



## Octopoth (5. Mai 2010)

[x] 650W

Enermax Infiniti 650W
Hatte mir das damals gekauft als ich noch ein SLI System hatte jetzt ist es mit meinem System etwas unterfordert


----------



## Verminaard (5. Mai 2010)

Cooler Master M520


----------



## Dr.House (5. Mai 2010)

[X] BeQuiet P8 1200 Watt  (reicht erstmal)


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nen Seasonic S12II mit 380W.
Reicht für meinen i7 locker aus.


----------



## ro0ney (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nen Enermax Mod87+ mit 700W


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Mai 2010)

Die 500W fehlen wirklich  

[x] 550W

Coolermaster Silent Pro M500, super Teil


----------



## norse (5. Mai 2010)

seasonic 430Watt, wunderschön Leise seit jahren  nur leider etwas zu wenig Sata kabel  nur 2 Stränge mit jeweils 2 anschlüssen...


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Mai 2010)

Cooler Master 700 W,

immer doppelt so viel Leistung haben, wie unter Vollast verbraucht wird. Steigert die Effizienz


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Mai 2010)

[X] 550W 

Eigentlich 500W aber gibts ja nicht zur Auswahl =/


----------



## Zahdok (5. Mai 2010)

[X] 650 W
mein antec tp-650  ist zwar derzeit zu viel für mein system aber da wird noch aufgerüstet


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2010)

400W Cougar.


----------



## glx (5. Mai 2010)

[X] 600W

Ein be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH  .. 
Versorgt einen i7 860 und eine GTX 295  ..


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Mai 2010)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> immer doppelt so viel Leistung haben, wie unter Vollast verbraucht wird. Steigert die Effizienz



Jop, sparste wenns viel is 50 Cents pro Jahr.


----------



## Taitan (5. Mai 2010)

Cougar CM 700 Watt


----------



## Two-Face (5. Mai 2010)

[x]_600w_

...


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Mai 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Jop, sparste wenns viel is 50 Cents pro Jahr.



.... Und die Lebensdauer des Netzteils


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2010)

[X] 550W

naja eigentlich 500  "Von-bis" Abstufungen wären vielleicht besser gewesen, aber naja egal.


----------



## Stingray93 (5. Mai 2010)

[X] 650W

Sapphire Fire PSU 625W

befeuert zurzeit einen
i7 920 + GTX285
Aber 2 5870 sind bereits auf dem weg 
Sollte eig. reichen (auch wenn es theoretisch (!!) knapp werden könnte)...hoffen wirs  bzw. ich


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Mai 2010)

(x) 750 watt

soll ich 700 oder doch 800 watt auswählen?


nachtrag: hmmm...also bei 800w ein häckchen machen, ja?!


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn du der Mathematik mächtig bist, dann weißt du ja ab welcher Zahl aufgerundet wird.


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Mai 2010)

> 850W [x]
Corsair HX1000, Silverstone Strider 1K, BeQuiet! Dark Power 1200W


----------



## utacat (5. Mai 2010)

[x] 400 Watt

BeQuit Dark Power Pro 430 Watt

Gruß utacat


----------



## fuddles (5. Mai 2010)

[x] 430 Watt


----------



## Low (5. Mai 2010)

Cougar _550 Watt_ mit Kabelmanagement


----------



## iceman650 (5. Mai 2010)

650 Watt
Seasonic X-650 80+gold


----------



## labernet (5. Mai 2010)

noch ein coolermaster silent pro 600W, bald aber wohl ein seasonic x-750


----------



## Barrogh (5. Mai 2010)

ICh hab auch so'n billiges 600W Netzteil (von XILENCE )
Soll aber bald ein HX750 von Corsair folgen um meine beide grakas zu befeuern


----------



## SuEdSeE (5. Mai 2010)

>850W

1000Watt Xilence RedWing Gaming edition


----------



## drunkendj (5. Mai 2010)

Enermax Revolution 1250


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Mai 2010)

[X]400W

Tagan TG400-U33 (PCGH Abo Premie vor paar Jahren)


----------



## X Broster (5. Mai 2010)

[X]530

Be Quiet! Pure Power 530W. Geniales Teil für den Preis!


Muss jedoch demnächst für ein Cougar GX Gold Netzteil weichen. Damit bin hoffentlich für die nächsten Jahre in allen Belangen gerüstet.


----------



## Own3r (5. Mai 2010)

[x] 700 Watt

Eigentlich 750W BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Mai 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> [x] 700 Watt
> 
> Eigentlich 750W BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro



Weiß nicht wie du es gelernt hast, aber bei einer "5" wird aufgerundet 
Hättest also 800W wählen müssen!
Mfg ^^


----------



## dersuchti_93 (6. Mai 2010)

corsair TX 650, einfach nur geiles teil 

[X] 650 Watt


----------



## sanQn (6. Mai 2010)

[x]700W

habe aber ein CobaNitrox 750W, ein schönes Teil 

mfG
sanQn[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## NCphalon (6. Mai 2010)

[x] 550W

be quiet Dark Power Pro BN072


----------



## Semih91 (6. Mai 2010)

Habe ein HX750, also ein 800W NT^^


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Mai 2010)

_[x] 550 Watt_

Ein Cougar 550 CM. Und ich liebe es.


----------



## Murxwitz (7. Mai 2010)

[x] 400W

um genau zu sein 425W Enermax pro 82+

befeuert Q6600 und eine HD4870 OC
lief auch mit CPU@3Ghz noch stabil


----------



## matze95 (7. Mai 2010)

[x] 400 Watt

Fast dasselbe wie der Vorposter
Enermax Modu 82+ 425 W...nur mit kabelmanagement


lg matze


----------



## KingBeike (7. Mai 2010)

[x] 550W
Ich denke das passt am besten

Enermax Pro82+ 525 W


----------



## psyphly (7. Mai 2010)

[x] <300W ........mein Netzteil fürs Notebook hat stolze 270 Watt!!


----------



## non_believer (7. Mai 2010)

[x] 700W

LC Power LC8700 V2.2 Hyperion

Und ja, ich bin zufrieden damit und hatte noch keine Probleme.


----------



## jobo (7. Mai 2010)

[X] 400Watt 

ich habe ein 450 Watt-NT genauer gesagt ein Corsair VX450W. 

Die Umfrage ist zu smart.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Mai 2010)

Corsair HX650


----------



## UnnerveD (8. Mai 2010)

[X] 550W -> BeQuiet Dark Power P7


----------



## Shi (8. Mai 2010)

530W bequiet PurePower L7, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## DasHallo (8. Mai 2010)

[x] 400W
-> Enermax 425W


----------



## gustavj (10. Mai 2010)

[x] 600W
BeQuiet 580W


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2010)

Corasair VX550W raucht im Gegensatz zu BeQuiet Netzteilen nicht ab


----------



## facehugger (10. Mai 2010)

OCZ Modxstream 600W. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit und es ist kaum hörbar


----------



## Seven (10. Mai 2010)

[X] 550W

be quiet! Dark Power Pro


----------



## taks (10. Mai 2010)

[x] 400 Watt

Be Quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-400W


----------



## Tin (11. Mai 2010)

[X] 750W

Seasonic X-750


----------



## anders (11. Mai 2010)

[X] 700W 

-> 750 Watt Dark Power Pro p8


----------



## bobby (11. Mai 2010)

(x) 700W

CM 700 Cougar


----------



## Hardwell (11. Mai 2010)

600 W

cooler master silent power m 600


----------



## LOGIC (11. Mai 2010)

[X] 850 Watt

Hab ein HX850 von Corsair


----------



## kress (11. Mai 2010)

[x]550W

Corsair HX520 520W.


----------



## schlappe89 (11. Mai 2010)

BeQuiet 530W mit Papst Lüfter der Standartlüfter hatte nen Lagerschaden


----------



## The Phon (12. Mai 2010)

[x] 700 Watt
Enermax Modu 82+ 700Watt


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Mai 2010)

[x] 850 Watt
Enermax Rev 85+ 850Watt   

Es hat erstaunliche Effizienzen im Unterlastbereich und ich hatte mein Modu82+ 625W ein wenig verkratzt, es ist halt auch ein Hobby.

Ich wollte mir eigentlich die neue GTX 480 zulegen und die alte GTX 285er als PhysX - Karte weiterhin laufen lassen, so hätte das NT wenigstens eine Rechtfertigung, die 480 ist mir leider nicht gut genug geworden.


----------



## Per4mance (12. Mai 2010)

[x] 400w

ich hab nen Enermax Noistaker EG425AX-VE mit 420w solang es noch reicht kauf ich mir kein neues. 

mein sys dazu steht in der sig


----------



## Wendigo (12. Mai 2010)

bequiet DarkPower pro 550W


----------



## God-Among-Insects (13. Mai 2010)

[x] 550Watt 

reicht locker.mehr als eine Graka werd ich eh nicht einabuen


----------



## Dorsi (14. Mai 2010)

300W 

reicht zurzeit für mich völlig aus, da ich nicht wirklich nen gaming rechner habe. 

ich denke der nächste wird jedoch ein netzteil zwischen 400 und 500W bekommen, da dann auch stärkere komponenten verbaut werden


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2010)

[x] Corsair Vx 550W


----------



## Otep (14. Mai 2010)

[X] 600

Nitrox Coba 600


----------



## Crazyholger (14. Mai 2010)

Thermaltake XT 875W. Unhörbar


----------



## Crymes (14. Mai 2010)

Meins hat 350 w, mehr ist für 1 Grafikkarte schwachsinn.
(Außer man ist ein Effizienz-Junkie)


----------



## AeroX (14. Mai 2010)

[x] 750watt Thermaltake Thoughpower!


----------



## Levi (15. Mai 2010)

[x] 550W  -  Cougar CM 550


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2010)

[x]550W
genauer gesagt 530 watt ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Mai 2010)

[X] 550W Enermax ELT500AWT, total Power 500W, Peak Power 550W.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2010)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 450Watt, ist voll ausreichend drotz 4890 und starker übertaktung des gesammten Systems.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (15. Mai 2010)

Be quiet! Straight Power 580W ab Dienstag spätesten ab Mittwoch, leider nicht PCGH Edition  passt wirklich nicht in meinen schwarz Orangen Tower.


----------



## KOF328 (16. Mai 2010)

Be quiet 530w ganz klassisch ohne billige herstellersleeves oder kabelmanage-schnickschnack


----------



## Core #1 (16. Mai 2010)

[X] 650W (Corsair HX 650W)


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Ich hab's zwei Netzteile und Rechner, wie stimme ich da ab?

Spaß beiseite: ich habe im Office-PC (Dual-Core E8500, GT9800) ein 350W BeQuiet! und im Spiel-PC (QuadCore Q9550 und eine 5770) ein 450W BeQuiet!.

Der nächste Rechner (AMD X6 1090, eine 6870 oder zwei 6830er) kriegt ein 750W BeQuiet!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## mapLayer (17. Mai 2010)

[x] 600 Watt
580 eig aber ich soll ja aufrunden


----------



## GTA 3 (26. Mai 2010)

530 Watt! Leider steht das nicht zur Auswahl deswegen 550 Watt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Mai 2010)

[*X*] 850W 

Momentan setze ich ein Corsair HX850W ein, bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Amigo (26. Mai 2010)

[X] Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W 

Die Auswahl hättest du lieber mit "von xxxW bis xxxW" Werten angeben sollen, wurde aber bestimmt schon geschrieben...


----------



## Xion4 (26. Mai 2010)

Corsair HX750


----------



## grubsnek (26. Mai 2010)

[x] 450, leider nicht in der Liste


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (5. Juni 2010)

Meins hat 240 Watt


----------



## sleek (5. Juni 2010)

[X] 550 Watt

Corsair HX 520


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2010)

[x] 600 Watt

OCZ600SXS


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (5. Juni 2010)

[x] 550 Watt
Corsair VX 550W


----------



## meratheus (5. Juni 2010)

siehe Signatur. [X] 800W


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (5. Juni 2010)

[x]

Habe dank quanti nun ein Sharkoon rush Power M600. Einfach göttlich diesed NT


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Juni 2010)

x 550W
AC Fusion 550R


----------



## Bullvai (5. Juni 2010)

Be-Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 mit 850 Watt


----------



## Raz3r (5. Juni 2010)

[x] 650W ab Montag.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Juni 2010)

Mein 2. Netzteil hat nette 600 Watt 


EDIT: habe auch das OCZ StealthXtrem 600W  in meinem 2. PC


----------



## Wincenty (5. Juni 2010)

OCZ StealthXtrem 600W - will mir aber so bald wie möglich einen Cougar 1kW anlegen


----------



## thysol (7. Juni 2010)

[x] _650W
Corsair TX 650W
_


----------



## Naumo (7. Juni 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Im Arbeitsknecht:
> [x] 850W
> 
> Corsair HX850


 
Stromsparen kann man mitm laptop


----------



## Bloodhour86 (7. Juni 2010)

[x]

meins hat 600watt !! Tagan Piperock


----------



## Holzschwein (7. Juni 2010)

[X] 550W

Eigentlich 530W, i-Tec DF-530GT... 30€ Billigteil


----------



## Hitman-47 (7. Juni 2010)

[x] 550W

BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 550Watt


----------



## L.B. (7. Juni 2010)

[800W]

Ich habe das BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 750 Watt. Allerdings fehlt bei der Umfrage die Option "750 Watt".


----------



## flashdanc3 (7. Juni 2010)

<<dasselbe wie der threadersteller,...also das 400w von corsair.reicht für meine hw aus,und is unhörbar leise


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Juni 2010)

[X] >850w  (1300w Tagan piperock ) 

Zum benchen und für 24/7 
Hat genug Saft für alles was man ranklemmt.


----------



## püschi (7. Juni 2010)

[x] 650W
Super Flower schlag mich tot. 
Nächstes Mal wirds ein Marken-NT - versprochen!


----------



## Walt (8. Juni 2010)

[x] <850W 
hab nen 1250W von Enermax, das wird wohl erstmal reichen^^


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

850 Watt und es reicht für mein System völlig


----------



## feldspat (24. Juni 2010)

> 850W

Wobei ich die im Nachhinein wahrscheinlich nie brauchen werde...bin nur so ein Sicherheitsmensch .


----------



## Westcoast (24. Juni 2010)

[X] 525 Watt

ich besitze einen enermax modu 82+ mit 525 watt.


----------



## KILLmySELF (24. Juni 2010)

[x] 700 Watt

Und den noch ein schönes Cougar


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

[x] 600 W
das reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

[x] 550W - mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## Speed-E (22. Juli 2010)

[x] 700w, sind zwar 20w mehr aber das fällt nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich besitze ein 500 Watt Netzteil


----------



## maGic (22. Juli 2010)

Tagan 2ForceII 900w in Zockmaschine

Delta 125W Flache NT für PentiumIII Server (als Stromsparende Internet-PC Missbrauchen^^)


----------



## serafen (22. Juli 2010)

*[x] 600 Watt*
Cooler Master Silent Pro M600


----------



## Uziflator (22. Juli 2010)

{X] 520W    Corsair HX


----------



## david430 (22. Juli 2010)

[x] corsair mit 550 watt. ich denke aber ans umsteigen auf eins mit kabelmanagement und ein bisschen mehr watt und ein bisschen mehr wirkungsgrad. das wäre schon toll


----------



## Luigi93 (22. Juli 2010)

BQ Dark Power Pro 550 W


----------



## rebiirth (22. Juli 2010)

[x] 600Watt Bequiet PCGH E7


----------



## guna7 (28. Oktober 2010)

genau 430W


----------



## FrozenBoy (28. Oktober 2010)

Corsair TX*950*W


----------



## Philipus II (28. Oktober 2010)

Aktuell ist ein Cougar Power 550 verbaut. Mit etwas Glück kommt aber wieder ein schwächeres Netzteil rein...


----------



## cookiebrandt (28. Oktober 2010)

[x] 350W BQ Pure Power  Reicht momentan auch völlig aus.


----------



## Dommerle (28. Oktober 2010)

[x] 550 W

Sharkoon SilentStorm CM 560W


----------



## LosUltimos (28. Oktober 2010)

[x] 800W

Cougar GX-Series 800 Watt


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Thema ist schon längst abgeschlossen.

Daher wird hier dicht gemacht!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

